# First Litter Advice Needed



## that's*satyrical (May 1, 2012)

Well our last first litter the doe had 2 kits & both ended up dieing. This time the doe did a good job of having her bunnies in the nest box, they were all cleaned off, she had pulled fur etc. Well do I need to do anything else? Will she know to feed them on her own? How do I know if she is feeding them (besides them dieing if she is not)?? Thanks for any advice. Oh & she had 7 kits. At first I thought five but when I pulled the nest box out to make sure they were all ok I found 2 more hiding on the other side. *edited to change title sounded like I was giving instead of wanting advice *


----------



## Lorelai (May 1, 2012)

She should know to feed them just fine on her own. You can check this by looking at the kits - they  will have plump rounded tummies if they're being fed, and if they're not, you'll know pretty quickly. Rabbits aren't as maternal as other mammals, so she'll probably only feed them twice a day, so don't be alarmed by that. You might not catch them right after a feeding, but you still should be able to tell if they're being fed or not. Then, if they make it three or more days, you can usually breathe easier knowing that mama is looking after them all right. I wouldn't mess with a new litter/ new mom combo too much early on, until you know how she'll handle her nest being fussed with. Best of luck!


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 1, 2012)

Thank you I think I am maybe overly concerned after what happened with the last litter.


----------



## DianeS (May 1, 2012)

Sounds like her maternal instincts kicked in just fine! Yes, she'll know how and when to feed them. It's easy for rabbits - they hop in the nest box and the kits do all the work of getting out from under the fur, finding the nipple, and latching on. When mom is finished she hops out and it pops the babies off the nipples. 

Sometimes a kit hangs on really tightly to the nipple and gets drug out of the nestbox. If you see that, just put the kit back in (or warm it up and then put it back in if it got cold). And the first responder had it right - kits that have been fed LOOK like they've been fed. Once you've seen one of each (fed and unfed) you'll know the difference. Full tummies, content kits that move or rest by turns mean fed kits. Skinny kits that look like they need something, that either are frantically moving all the time or lethargic all the time means unfed kits. 

Second litters are sooo much more likely to live than first litters. It's an amazing difference. Thanks for sharing the pic!


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 1, 2012)

Actually sorry I wasn't clear, this IS her 1st litter. The other 1st litter where we lost both kits was with our other doe.


----------



## DianeS (May 1, 2012)

Ohhhh, gotcha. In that case she may or may not know how to nurse. Check the kits early tomorrow morning and that should tell you how she's doing.  If this doe raises her first litter to weaning you'll know you have a keeper! And then this would be the doe whose offspring you will want to keep as replacement does when your current ones start getting old. Those mommy genes tend to be inheritable.


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 2, 2012)

So if they are all doing ok so far (they were born Sunday afternoon) and are not acting frantic or anything I can assume she is feeding them right? Do you think the chances are good for her raising them to weaning at this point??


----------



## Lorelai (May 2, 2012)

I think it's safe to relax. If she wasn't taking care of them at all, you'd know by now. You'd be losing babies. I did lose a litter once that was nearly a week old, but it's hard to say whether the mom (not a newbie) stopped caring for them, or if they got too cold, etc. But it sounds like your new mom is doing great! If you're still nervous, you could always post an updated picture so those who've seen lots of litters can let you know what they think based on how the babies look.


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 2, 2012)

I just pulled out the nest box & looked at them. They have round full looking tummies & seem calm until I reach in to hold one. I think they are doing fine! Omg, cuteness overload!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 2, 2012)

Don't you agree it looks like the little ones are getting enough to eat???


----------



## Roll farms (May 2, 2012)

Yes, it also looks like that one's saying, "No, No, don't take my picture."


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 2, 2012)

Ha!! I kinda thought it looked like it was trying to compete with my daughter for best manicure!!


----------



## Lorelai (May 2, 2012)

Looks fat and happy to me!


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (May 3, 2012)

Very cute! And congrats on your mommy being good at her first litter!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 7, 2012)

Update!!! Kits are still doing well. They get cuter & fuzzier by the day. Will post updated pic soon.


----------

